# Các diễn đàn khác > Tán gẫu >  Hành trình 7 ngày 7 đêm vui chơi quên lối về tại Phú Quốc

## phuong_hanh3112

Sự xuất hiện của thành phố giải trí - mua sắm Grand World khiến du khách có thể “tiêu” 7 ngày 7 đêm không chán giữa trung tâm mới của đảo ngọc Phú Quốc.



*Ngày 1:* Từ sân bay Phú Quốc, bạn có thể di chuyển miễn phí bằng Vinbus về khách sạn và bắt đầu hành trình bằng việc dạo bước trong công viên tình yêu tràn ngập hoa tươi khoe sắc, ghé thăm bảo tàng gấu Teddy để được trở về tuổi thơ. Nếu là một người yêu thích nghệ thuật, bạn không nên bỏ lỡ show diễn thực cảnh “Tinh hoa Việt Nam” của đạo diễn Việt Tú, được đầu tư dàn dựng công phu và chuyên nghiệp tại quảng trường trung tâm của Grand World.




*Ngày 2:* Bạn hãy bắt đầu ngày thứ 2 tràn đầy năng lượng bằng cách dậy thật sớm, bước chân trần trên bãi biển, ngắm bình minh và chụp hình kỷ niệm. Buổi chiều, bạn đừng quên tham gia vào vũ hội hoá trang đầy màu sắc, cảm nhận không khí náo nhiệt từ những vũ điệu La-tin bốc lửa và màn trình diễn nhạc live bởi các ban nhạc sôi động.




*Ngày 3:* Bạn có thể bắt đầu ngày thứ 3 bằng việc tham quan Vinpearl Safari - một trong những vườn thú bán hoang dã đầu tiên ở Việt Nam. Tối đến, bạn đừng bỏ lỡ tiệc BBQ và hoà mình vào đại nhạc hội EDM đầy hứng khởi tại quảng trường biển.





*Ngày 4:* “Đến Phú Quốc thì nhớ đi Vinpearl Land” là câu nói chung của mọi du khách khi đến đảo ngọc. Vậy nên, bạn hãy dành ngày thứ 4 này để khám phá những trò chơi sôi động và mạo hiểm ở Vinpearl Land. Tối đến, bạn có thể ghé qua Corona Casino - điểm đến “must-come” của nhiều du khách khi tới đảo ngọc.





*Ngày 5:* Đây chính là cơ hội cho những ai từng ước ao đến Italy, du ngoạn trên thuyền gondola lãng mạn, lắng nghe những bản tình ca, dạo bước trên 3 cây cầu vòm độc đáo, mà không phải bay hàng giờ liền.




Những khu ẩm thực “nổi” 2 bên mặt hồ trung tâm là nơi lý tưởng để bạn thưởng thức các món ăn đậm đà phong vị Phú Quốc. Tối thứ 5 cũng không thiếu thứ để chơi khi bạn có thể dành cả buổi để mua sắm thả ga ở các khu shop với nhiều mặt hàng lưu niệm, thời trang, ẩm thực... đặc sắc.





Đặc biệt, bạn không nên bỏ lỡ cơ hội xem màn trình diễn “Water show” đầy ấn tượng ngay tại mặt hồ trung tâm của Grand World.





*Ngày 6:* Bạn có thể đổi gió cho ngày thứ 6 bằng cách rời khỏi bắc đảo, ghé thăm vườn tiêu Phú Quốc và di chuyển tới làng chài để thưởng thức hải sản tươi ngon tại nhà bè. Buổi tối, thay vì khám phá chợ đêm ở thị trấn, bạn có thể ghé qua chợ đêm Dương Đông tại khu Indochine Shop của Grand World để trải nghiệm không khí sôi động với các mặt hàng đa dạng ở đây.





*Ngày 7:* 6 ngày qua chắc hẳn đã khiến bạn có chút thấm mệt với hành trình tại Phú Quốc. Vì vậy, ngày cuối cùng tại đây, bạn nên dành thời gian để sống chậm bằng việc thưởng thức một bữa sáng đúng kiểu Italy với ly espresso thơm lừng dọc kênh đào Venice.



Buổi chiều là thời điểm lý tưởng để dạo bước tại phố đi bộ Palma khu Mallorca và cảm nhận không khí sôi động của những màn biểu diễn, hoạt náo đường phố dưới mái vòm ánh sáng rực rỡ. Sau cùng, nếu bạn muốn mang về những món quà lưu niệm cho người thân, thì các khu shop mở cửa 24/7 tại Grand World là một gợi ý đáng cân nhắc.





Với lịch trình 7 ngày 7 đêm dày đặc các điểm đi chơi nằm hầu hết ở phía bắc đảo và Grand World, bạn nên cân nhắc đặt phòng tại quần thể Grand World để tiện vui chơi và di chuyển, đồng thời có Vinbus kết nối miễn phí hàng giờ tới các điểm tham quan, giải trí khác trên đảo. Sự ra mắt của Vinpearl Grand World Condotel với giá phòng hợp lý sẽ là lựa chọn phù hợp khi bạn muốn đặt chân tới Phú Quốc.

----------

